# middlebass spring walley



## alakepaul (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a friend with a place on MBI, He is not a fisherman......can anyone help me with some general information reguarding fish locations in april and may?


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

if you dont get any responses go to lake erie reports and click on lake erie general discussions at the top and somebody will probably help you. there are alot of good guys that should help you. good luck.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

The reefs or near the beach from Green Cove to Crane Creek in April and just a little North in May.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Are you shorebound or do you have a boat? You can troll off the East and West side of MB and also fish Kellys and the Reefs if your boat is big enough to be safe on open water. If shorebound, get permission to fish the shallower areas around Sugar Island and also on the East side of the Island.


----------

